# Receiving an error when attempting to browse the net.



## Khalith (Feb 7, 2015)

*



An error occurred while trying to rate the website using the webfiltering service. Web filter service error: Invalid license.

Click to expand...

*That is the error I am receiving using a comcast modem. Now I am having another issue, I looked in to how to fix it myself and found this link: 

http://computersolution.wikispaces....te+the+website+using+the+webfiltering+service


I understand that I need to login to the router and reconfigure the settings, but when I try and go to the login http://10.0.0.1 the above error pops up again making it impossible to actually login to it at all. Using the reset button on the back of the modem did not work either. Is there anyway to fix this error without logging in to the modem at all using strictly the PC?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Where did you get that IP address?

Router IP's are generally 192.168.x.x. But they can be pretty much anything depending on how you have it configured.


----------

